# generator case/cover??



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

does anyone know of an outfit who would mold me a plastic box i can put my eu2000i generator in for when i take it gigging with me? i dont worry so much as the giggin part, its the trip there and back that my little john boat gets soaked. or does anyone know of an already existing solution? what do yall giggers/boaters? do to keep your gennies from gettin soaked on the way their/back?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

50 gallon trash bags work great and are alot cheaper....


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

you know, that is a good idea. and ive done that, but i was thinking something sturdier. may have to just build me a wood one out of some scrap i have. wont be pretty, but it'll be free. and i can put it in the garbage bag for moisture resistance!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I know that Breeze Fabricators was just advertising being able to build some custom electronics boxes and stuff like that and I know they do first class work.



Bet they could set you up w/ something nice and would probably make you a great deal.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

have a Trim shop make you out of vinyl (less wt and takes up less rm )


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

What about a pelican case (heavy duty plastic luggage) you could vent it for exhaust, and hard wire a weather-proof GFI socket on the outside for a totaly sealed unit that generator is about 21 x 12 x 16 should be easy and with the GFI it would be safe.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

wasnt thinking of using it in the case, just for transport in the boat. but that sounds like an idea worth researching. but it sounds a little pricey. maybe meld a little of all the ideas or something. thanks guys.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Go to Home Depot, K-Mart or Wal Mart and get a Rubber Maid Storage or any good plastic container to fit it. I use one for mine and when I use the generator I set it on the lid, then when I'm ready to run I put it back and pop the lid on.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Also an old Cooler would work too.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

I bought a cover for mine when I bought the genny. Bought from Wise's sales.


----------



## POPPY (Jan 9, 2008)

try BBQ grill weather cover. some have tie down straps. Poppy (aka Joe)


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

If your just wanting something to cover the generator for the ride there and back then your on the right track but if your wanting to be able to run the generator in said case then your gonna have a problem. ask X-Shark what happens when you put a generator in a box and run it LOL


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Fred....I picked up a 30gal plastic container [Gray] at Wal Mart on Mobile Hwy today. It fit VERY well and is 17in deep. $7.50 



I will use it for when I come home late at night to cover the Genny, just in case it rains.


----------

